# Bowtech Soldier



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Any Ladies out there shooting the Bowtech Soldier? Shopping for my first bow and was really leaning hard toward the Diamond Razor after alot of researching on AT and the web in general. Finally got to the local Pro shop today to shoot some bows and I really like the feel of the Bowtech Soldier. I was just wondering if anyone here shoots one and if they've been happy with it? I know everyone is different and I need to shoot what feels right to me but would like to hear opinions.


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

Personaly I would not buy that bow for just starting off. Find a used Equilizer there is always one forsale on here and there a much better bow for the same price if not cheeper. My sister was looking for another bow back in the Fall. So I took her to all the shops around here and let her shoot every bow that she could draw. We hunted for 3 weeks and she shot around 35 diffrent bows from all diffrent companys before she maid here mind up on what she wanted a Bowtech Captain. So I picked up a 09 Captain for my sister and she loves it. Its a 50lbs-60lbs bow that is set on 52lbs 27" draw and with a 285gr. arrow it shoots 274fps. What it all come down to is what you feel is the right bow for you. You haft to ask your self some questions.

1. What are you going to use the bow for 3D target shooting, hunting, or both?

2. What poundage can you pull with out hurting your self?

3. What your price range is?

4. What color you want?:wink:

Both me and my sister shoot Bowtechs because we like them they make GREAT BOWS and they are a No BS Company. DONT be PUSHED into a bow you DONT LIKE all because some guy said *"This is a GOOD Bow for a Woman". **I HATE THAT!!! *

*GET WHAT YOU WANT ITS YOUR MONEY!! YOUR GOING TO BE THE ONE SHOOTING IT NOT THEM!!!*


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Smoken said:


> Personaly I would not buy that bow for just starting off. Find a used Equilizer there is always one forsale on here and there a much better bow for the same price if not cheeper. My sister was looking for another bow back in the Fall. So I took her to all the shops around here and let her shoot every bow that she could draw. We hunted for 3 weeks and she shot around 35 diffrent bows from all diffrent companys before she maid here mind up on what she wanted a Bowtech Captain. So I picked up a 09 Captain for my sister and she loves it. Its a 50lbs-60lbs bow that is set on 52lbs 27" draw and with a 285gr. arrow it shoots 274fps. What it all come down to is what you feel is the right bow for you. You haft to ask your self some questions.
> 
> 1. What are you going to use the bow for 3D target shooting, hunting, or both?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input I really appreciate it. I want to get the right bow for me but money is a concern right now and I feel like with this being my first bow I'll probably want to upgrade down the road so I don't want to break the bank. Can I ask why you believe this wouldn't be a good first bow?

My DL is 25.5 and was pulling 35 pounds today without any difficulty. I'm just starting to shoot so I'm hoping my poundage will increase with time and practice. I'm a hunter that is my passion, have rifle hunted for a lot of years and am very excited about the idea of taking my first deer with a bow. 

As for color.....at this time I'm most interested in the right feeling bow with the right accessories, my hubby tells me the color is a mute point cause I could always have it dipped. :wink: I'm thinking purple!


----------



## canam (Apr 2, 2003)

The Bowtech Soldier is a nice bow for the money. It's a little better than the Edge because the strings are better and so are the cams. The price isn't that much different but it is a nicer bow all together. It is a great bow for starters and for finishers as well. The black one looks sweet! You could accessorize it and really soup it up.  Good luck!


----------



## Smoken (Oct 6, 2009)

KSGirl said:


> I'm thinking purple!


Thats the color my sisters bow is Fire Storm Purple. The Equalizer is a faster bow at lower poundage and shorter draws.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

HOLY COW!! Hubby took me to another Pro shop today alittle further away then the previously mentioned shop, and for starters the staff was so much more helpful and I had a great time. My hubby wants me to get a Mathews Passion and I was totally against spending that kind of money.............until I shot one today!! WOW!! :mg: What a SWEET bow!!! What a difference from the soldier I was considering, of course the price tag is much higher, but I have to say I think it's worth it. May take me a few more weeks to get the cash together but some things are worth the wait. I was concerned with my first bow that I needed the adjustability the Soldier had in weight, didn't think I could pull 40-50#. The guys at the other shop didn't even have me try, they set me up at 30# which I told them repeatedly pulled very easily for me and just left it at that. The gentleman today was fantastic and spent the time to help me make a big decision. So big shout out to Kaw Valley Archery in Manhattan, KS. :wav: Great group of guys and although the other shop has the bow 30 dollars cheaper I'll be getting my Passion at Kaw Valley!


----------



## Targets3D (Jan 25, 2010)

KSGirl said:


> HOLY COW!! Hubby took me to another Pro shop today alittle further away then the previously mentioned shop, and for starters the staff was so much more helpful and I had a great time. My hubby wants me to get a Mathews Passion and I was totally against spending that kind of money.............until I shot one today!! WOW!! :mg: What a SWEET bow!!! What a difference from the soldier I was considering, of course the price tag is much higher, but I have to say I think it's worth it. May take me a few more weeks to get the cash together but some things are worth the wait. I was concerned with my first bow that I needed the adjustability the Soldier had in weight, didn't think I could pull 40-50#. The guys at the other shop didn't even have me try, they set me up at 30# which I told them repeatedly pulled very easily for me and just left it at that. The gentleman today was fantastic and spent the time to help me make a big decision. So big shout out to Kaw Valley Archery in Manhattan, KS. :wav: Great group of guys and although the other shop has the bow 30 dollars cheaper I'll be getting my Passion at Kaw Valley!


I have been looking to buy a Bowtech Soldier myself (for target) and have a similar draw length. Unfortunately, I was only able to try a Diamond Edge and a Martin Leopard - no Bowtech in stores in my area - it would have to be ordered. 

I am curious what other bows (besides the passion) that you tried and how they compare to the soldier? have you tried the diamond razor edge too?


----------



## wraith69 (Feb 20, 2008)

the soldier and the razors edge are the same bow. bowtech just put better strings on it a nd the cam is pretty much identical. my wife has the razors edge and wouldnt rade it for anything(or so she says), oour only real complaint with it is that diamond doesnt use very good strings and cables so we have to get it retimed every two or three months


----------

